# Fahrradverleih in Aachen?



## crashdummy (16. Oktober 2003)

Hi Leute,

wisst Ihr wo ich mir in Aachen ein vernünftiges Mountainbike leihen kann? Habe schon viel im Internet gesucht und in diversen Foren aber bisher ohne Erfolg...


----------



## crazy-spy (17. Oktober 2003)

Also mir ist kein einziger bekannt!!! 
In Vaals kurz hinter der Grenze, an ner Shell oder sonsteiner Tanke rechts rein, da ist nen Bikeladen, der verleiht Räder, weiss aber grad nicht, was der da so rumstehn hat... glaub kaum, dass der was vernünftiges hat... aber fragen kostet sicherlich nichts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 5247 (21. Oktober 2003)

Hey,

bei VELO kann man Räder für ein Wochenende mieten, wenn man beabsichtigt eines zu kaufen. Kostet 50,- Euro, außer man kauft das Rad dann nachher, dann kostet es nix.

Gruß


----------

